# 4Sale Cowhide rugs,Wall hangers, lifesize coyote



## Leakytepeetaxidermy (Jun 20, 2009)

Brenda Moody
Leaky Tepee Taxidermy & Tanning
958 Hwy 99
Waynesboro Tn 38485
931-722-5345
[email protected]

Have (limosine) med blondish/red color hair on cowhide rug $150. (angus) lg. black color hair on cowhide rug $200.00. winter coat coyote wall hangers $50.00. And have 1 full body winter coat coyote soft tanned could be mounted. Have 20+ yrs experience tanning, contact me for pictures or price list. Thanks again & God bless from Ken & Brenda.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I hope you become a sponsor of this site and look forward to seeing your ad and photos of your work.


----------

